
How to prepare for economically challenging times as a web developer? - sv1123
Given everything that&#x27;s going on, and all the job losses, I wonder what kind of advice you guys have, articles etc...you could offer about how to cope. What should developers start doing right now if they fear they may lose their job now or soon? What do you say to those who already have? What do we do to stay competitive etc...<p>If anybody here made it through the 2008 financial crisis, would be especially awesome to hear from you as well...
======
bdcravens
Breadth. Make sure you are at least competent in at least 3 of these main
areas: front-end, back-end, cloud, devops, SQL.

